# 6-speed wet clutch or 7-speed dry clutch?



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

I tried to do a quick search, couldnt find specifics or cons and pros of one of another, Im getting my A3 1.8t with a 7speed (I presume its a dry clutch) is it worse than a 6speed? whats the deal with this?


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

1.8T should be 7 spd wet clutch


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

uh, really? I read in the ARP page that the 1.8t comes with a 7 dry clutch and a 6wet clutch only... is it a really that different?


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

I see you're from costa rica, so I guess you get the european version. So yes it is 7 speed dry clutch, I have one.


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

jasso86 said:


> I see you're from costa rica, so I guess you get the european version. So yes it is 7 speed dry clutch, I have one.


Hey great to hear, Im not sure our version is the european version, but it does come directly from Germany, is there a way to know if the clutch is dry or wet?

how is the 7dry clutch working for you?


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

sgt_cr said:


> Hey great to hear, Im not sure our version is the european version, but it does come directly from Germany, is there a way to know if the clutch is dry or wet?
> 
> how is the 7dry clutch working for you?


It's an excellent gearbox, no issues whatsoever. It can be a little jerky in first to second gear in slow traffic, no big deal.

And is a dry clutch from what I've read, the wet seven clutch is used for higher output cars.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

The 7 Spd dry clutch is more efficient, but cannot handle higher amounts of torque and power, so the 6 speed wet clutch is used in higher power applications.

From Wikipedia

The first DSG transaxle that went into production for the Volkswagen Group mainstream marques had six forward speeds (and one reverse),[6][7] and used wet/submerged multi-plate clutch packs[2][4] (Volkswagen Group internal code: DQ250, parts code prefix: 02E).[7][8] It has been paired to engines with up to 350 N·m (260 lb·ft) of torque,[6][7] and the two-wheel-drive version weighs 93 kg (205 lb). It is manufactured at Volkswagen Group's Kassel plant,[2] with a daily production output of 1,500 units.[6]

At the start of 2008, another world first,[6] an additional 70 kg (150 lb) seven-speed DSG transaxle[6] (Volkswagen Group internal code: DQ200, parts code prefix: 0AM)[8][9][10] became available. It differs from the six-speed DSG, in that it uses two single-plate dry clutches (of similar diameter).[10] This clutch pack was designed by LuK Clutch Systems, LLC.[11] This seven-speed DSG is used in smaller front-wheel-drive cars with smaller displacement engines with lower torque outputs,[6][7][10] such as the latest Volkswagen Golf,[6][10] Volkswagen Polo Mk5,[10] and the new SEAT Ibiza.[7] It has been paired to engines with up to 250 N·m (180 lb·ft).[12] It has considerably less oil capacity than the six-speed DQ250; this new DQ200 uses just 1.7 litres (0.37 imp gal; 0.45 US gal) of transmission fluid.[6]

In September 2010, VW launched a new seven-speed DSG built to support up to 650 N·m (480 lb·ft), the DQ500. Its first use was in the Audi TT-RS.[citation needed][13]


----------

